# Gameday Smoker



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know anyone running a Slingnsteel Gameday smoker? There are several around me for sale but I can find very little feedback on them


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks like quite a unit.

JC


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 1, 2020)

don't know nothing about them but i know what good bbq. taste like  if your looking for taste testers.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks pretty nice Jeff, the slide-out drawer to clean the firebox would be a nice option! RAY






						Gameday 60 Smoker – Sling 'N' Steel Custom Smokers
					






					slingnsteelcustomsmokers.com


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm with 

 smokerjim
...you need a tester I'm your man!
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 1, 2020)

Jeff I have not heard good or bad about them. But they look like good units and I think prices they have are more than fair for what you are getting.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Does anyone know anyone running a Slingnsteel Gameday smoker? There are several around me for sale but I can find very little feedback on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid looking rig


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 1, 2020)

I’ve never seen one but was wondering if the barrel was a little long....but after seeing the specs 1/4 inch with an insulated fire box it looks legit!  If you are going to buy a used one see if they will let you build a fire in it. If the air flows and the welds are good bingo your are good to go!


----------



## sacedbysapp (Oct 2, 2020)

It’s an HBT smoker. Sling steel is a dealer. They have a Facebook page and owners Facebook page. I know the plate isn’t completely weld in so grease will drip down the sides.


----------



## lexscsmoker (Nov 30, 2020)

I bought a HBT Gameday in Alabama about 4 years ago.   I love everything about mine except for the air vents.  I wish they were made different.  Other than that it is heavy duty and well made.


----------

